# Non-drying clear MP base - is it out there?



## rebobinar (Oct 14, 2012)

I've been experimenting with M&P soap for a while, and to get the colors I want and the effects I want, I really need to use the clear soaps, BUT, they always leave my skin feeling so dry it's almost sticky.
Does anyone have a favorite clear M&P base? Or is that just how it goes with clear?

Thanks!


----------



## sperry (Oct 14, 2012)

I am VERY new at this, and you probably want to take this with a grain of salt... but...  I tried 4 types from New Directions Aromatics.  I had exactly the same experience with the clear (called, originally, "clear" by NDA).  I thought, "yuck... I'd never use this soap."  I tried the other types.  Same thing.  My hunch?  It is a property of the glycerine, and if that's the case, we are SOL.  Rinse off your hands again, and the stickiness disappears.  Now... with regular soap, if you don't rinse completely, you get a film which is icky.  But I'm pretty sure that it is more difficult to get it off with M&P.  I'll keep experimenting, but so far I am not a fan of M&P.


----------



## sperry (Oct 15, 2012)

SFIC ( www.sficcorp.com ) has a sample pack ( http://shop.sficcorp.com/samplepacks.aspx )
 for $45.  17 types, a pound each.  I actually found one of the four I bought from NDA works well for my application.  So, I guess you just keep looking.  Good luck.


----------



## rebobinar (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you! Do you mind sharing which base from NDA worked for you?


----------



## sperry (Oct 15, 2012)

It's called "Non Certified Organic."  Good lather.  I wrapped it in felt, and when I used it this morning in the shower, I felt none of the slimyness I talked about in my last post.  Whew.  WARNING:  NDA is in Canada.  Shipping is very expensive and REALLY slow getting through customs.  (I won't be able to use them again.)  By the way... I sent SFIC two e-mail questions late Friday.  Early Monday, I got two answers.  I sent them an e-mail telling them how much I appreciated that, and got a response from THAT.  Seem like good people.


----------



## sperry (Oct 15, 2012)

Oops.  I forgot...  Non Certified Organic is NOT clear.  It's a kind of semi-transluscent (got that?) amber.  I'm going to order the sample pack from SFIC.  I'll let you know if I find anything clear and non-drying.


----------



## sperry (Oct 22, 2012)

Got my samples from SFIC.  Their CLEAR is pretty clear... as clear as anything I've seen anyway.  Lots of lather.  I'm just a guy who uses soap and doesn't think about it (until now, anyway).  So, I really can't relate to the dry-ness you talked about.  I have to say, the soap does feel a bit slimy, and if you don't rinse it all off, there is a residue on your skin that I'd call waxy.  I bet that's the nature of glycerine based soaps.  I don't know yet.  Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## new12soap (Oct 23, 2012)

My experience with MP is very limited, and I do not like any of the ones I have tried or that others have given me as gifts. I don't think it is the "glycerin" tho, I think it is the alcohol that is necessary in all M&P soap to make it work. JM2C


----------



## sperry (Oct 23, 2012)

Alcohol would definitely dry the skin.  It isn't in any ingredients I've seen listed.  Is it IN somthing that is listed as an ingredient?  You said "that make it work."  Does that mean it is used in the PROCESS of making it, but isn't actually an ingredient?  The surface of M&P has a different feeling, for sure.  But does anyone notice a difference once it's lathered up?  It seems to me to be a BIT harder to rinse, but nothing too serious.


----------



## sperry (Oct 27, 2012)

Rebobinar...I thoroughly sampled all 17 samples from SFIC.  I found two that stood out:  both the "low-sweats."  Called Low-sweat clear, and Low-sweat white.  They felt very close to lye-based soaps.... TO ME (and I'm not sure that means much).  I would be very curious to know if you thought these were the answer to your "non-drying MP base--is it out there?" question.  I would be happy to send you small samples of each.  Let me know.


----------



## rebobinar (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow - thank you for reporting back and letting me know which ones worked for you. I'd love to try a sample if you're ok with sending me one. 
I've been trying a few on my end, and haven't yet found one that works for what I'm trying to do...


----------



## SimplyMadison (Oct 31, 2012)

My soaps are always from Wholesale Supplies Plus. They have some inexpensive low sweat, detergent free bases. Everyone I've ever talked to agrees with Robobinar about them feeling like lye based soaps. They have a sample pack for like 30 bucks. It includes one of each of the following:

Three Butters 2 lb Tray
Hemp 2 lb Tray
Honey 2 lb Tray
White 2 lb Tray
Goat Milk 2 lb Tray
Clear 2 lb Tray


----------



## sperry (Nov 1, 2012)

I found it.  Are they always out of most of their products?  How long before they get them in stock?


----------



## SimplyMadison (Nov 1, 2012)

They're Ohio based, and we all got a little bit of Sandy. ): Usually, it's not like this.


----------



## pyokochan (Nov 27, 2012)

Does your soap base contain sodium laurel/laureth sulfate?  This is very drying and could be the culprit.  Look for soaps without this ingredient for non drying.


----------

